# Steile Abfahrten ohne Sattel abzusenken?



## mr.sarge (19. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Cannondale Flash 29er Carbon 2 (2013) mit 27,2mm Sattelstütze. Nun hatte ich schon öfters die Situation daß ich bei steilen Abfahrten hinter den Sattel gegangen bin, über das Vorderrad jedoch nicht mehr richtig Kontrolle hatte (zu wenig Druck auf VR). Ideal wäre in einer solchen Situation sicherlich eine Vario Stütze, jedoch hat mich bisher noch kein Modell richtig überzeugt. Die Sattelstüze manuell zu senken kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich keinen Schnellspannverschluss habe (Imbus).

Hat jemand einen Tip mit welcher Technik ich steile Abfahrten noch verbessern könnte oder kommt man über kurz oder lang nicht um eine Vario herum?

mfg,


----------



## --- (19. August 2013)

Wenn du dich, um hinter den Sattel zu kommen, soweit nach hinten verlagern mußt das du nicht mehr vernünftig lenken kannst bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als den Sattel abzusenken. Selbst wenn das mit dem Lenken noch funzen würde wäre der Sattel trotzdem im Weg und würde dich stören. Auch wenn du dich ganz flach machst und geduckt fährst hast du immer noch einen störenden Sattel unter dir.

Was überzeugt dich denn an den Variostützen nicht? Wo sind deine Bedenken? Ich habe jetzt an 2 von meinen Bikes eine Reverb und das bleibt auch so. Bin absolut zufrieden.




> Die Sattelstüze manuell zu senken kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich keinen Schnellspannverschluss habe (Imbus).


Die Inbus-Klemme kannst du ja gegen eine mit Schnellspanner tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. August 2013)

Ohne Sattel fahren ist keine Option?

Jetzt im Ernst. Da Du beide einzigen Möglichkeiten, das Problem bei den Steilfahrten zu lösen, kennst aber nicht umsetzen willst, musst Du wohl mit der fehlenden Traktion leben.


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. August 2013)

Ich denke eher er meint, dass ihn die Stützen, die auch für 27,2mm verfügbar sind, nicht überzeugen. Da gibts nämlich immernoch quasi nur Mist.


----------



## ziploader (19. August 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich denke eher er meint, dass ihn die Stützen, die auch für 27,2mm verfügbar sind, nicht überzeugen. Da gibts nämlich immernoch quasi nur Mist.



Ich fahre die Supernatural 272 Remote an meinem Trek und bin zufrieden.

Gesendet aus dem Internet ;-) 

cu
Marcus


----------



## blutlache (19. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Die Sattelstüze manuell zu senken kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich keinen Schnellspannverschluss habe (Imbus).



*Ja dann.. musst Du da wohl durch*


----------



## discordius (19. August 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Ja dann.. musst Du da wohl durch*



Woher kriegt man denn eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner, die an ein Flash Carbon passt? Ich hätte gerne eine, aber bisher konnte kein Händler eine Klemme mit 11mm Klemmhöhe und 30mm Durchmesser auftreiben.


----------



## pndrev (19. August 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Woher kriegt man denn eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner, die an ein Flash Carbon passt? Ich hätte gerne eine, aber bisher konnte kein Händler eine Klemme mit 11mm Klemmhöhe und 30mm Durchmesser auftreiben.



Schon bei Cannondale direkt versucht? Kann in dem Preissegment (Carbonbike) eigentlich nicht sein, dass es nichts passendes gibt. Ansonsten - Fahrtechnik hilft da nicht. Der Sattel muss tiefer. Wobei man einen Imbus auch immer dabei haben sollte.


----------



## Child3k (19. August 2013)

Also die KS LEV gibts doch in 27,2 ... zwar "nur" mit 100mm. Aber besser als nix ?


----------



## --- (19. August 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Woher kriegt man denn eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner, die an ein Flash Carbon passt? Ich hätte gerne eine, aber bisher konnte kein Händler eine Klemme mit 11mm Klemmhöhe und 30mm Durchmesser auftreiben.



Evtl. lässt sich an der Jetzigen ein Schnellspanner nachrüsten.


----------



## mr.sarge (20. August 2013)

Hallo!

ein Schnellspanner wäre sicher eine Option, ist aber bei Carbon laut meinem Händler nicht empfehlenswert (zu festes Anziehen). 

Die KS LEV 27,2 hab ich mir mal angeschaut. Was mir bei dieser Vario nicht gefällt ist der Ausgleichsbehälter und die nur 100mm Höhenverstellung. Aber mehr ist glaub ich bei 27,2mm auch bei anderen Herstellern nicht drin oder? Wie schaut es bei den Variosattelstützen aus mit Spiel? Habe gelesen daß diese öfters etwas Nachgeben.


mfg,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (20. August 2013)

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren die KS Dropzone und habe noch nie Spiel oder Nachgeben bemerkt. Allerdings hat meine auch einen größeren Durchmesser.


----------



## hulster (20. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ein Schnellspanner wäre sicher eine Option, ist aber bei Carbon laut meinem Händler nicht empfehlenswert (zu festes Anziehen).
> 
> ...



Also die LEV funktioniert grundsätzlich sehr gut. Kannste auch im entsprechenden Thread nachlesen. 100mm Absenkung mögen nicht viel erscheinen, der Standard ist aber immer noch 125mm. Trend zu 150mm für richtig technisch abwärts.
Da der Flash nicht besonders tief geschnitten ist, wirst du u.U. eh nichts mit höherer Absenkung montieren können. Das muss nämlich mit minimalen Überstand + 100mm + Sattelklemmung für deine Sitzhöhe noch passen. 
Was meinst du mit Ausgleichsbehälter? Die Verdickung für die Klemmung? Verdickungen haben alle. 
Die LEV ist eine der Wenigen, die es in 27,2 mit Remote gibt.
Man kann nur einen Tod sterben......


----------



## spacehamster (20. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ein Schnellspanner wäre sicher eine Option, ist aber bei Carbon laut meinem Händler nicht empfehlenswert (zu festes Anziehen).



Dann zieh halt nicht zu fest an. Wenn du dir genug Mühe gibst, kannst du dein Sattelrohr auch mit der Inbus-Klemme vermurksen.

Davon abgesehen find ich's auch reichlich sagen wir mal eigenartig, dass du offenbar nicht gewillt bist, die grob geschätzt 2 nötigen Inbusschlüssel für ebenfalls grob geschätzt 95% der unterwegs anfallenden Kleinstreparaturen mitzunehmen. Die offensichtliche Stichelei von wegen besonders gewichtsbewussten Carbonbike-Fahrern erspar ich dir jetzt, aber dein Problem hier ist irgendwie keins bzw lässt sich mit ein paar Euro lösen...


----------



## 12die4 (21. August 2013)

Dein Problem kenne ich so eigentlich nicht. Fahre an meinem Speci Epic S-Works auch eine Carbon Stütze ohne Schnellspanner. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Fahrtechnik ist und wie lange du schon fährst. Aber ich habe anfangs auch arge Probleme gehabt, sicher bergab zu fahren (mit meinem ersten Rad damals noch). Mittlerweile stört mich der hohe Sattel dabei aber kaum noch. Lediglich, wenn man durch Kompressionen fährt, kommt es manchmal vor, dass ich mit der Hose oder dem Schritt mal unangenehm an der Sattelkante hängen bleibe. Ansonsten kann es noch so steil sein.

Vielleicht machst du ja nur den Fehler und gehst insgesamt zu weit nach hinten. Wenn du zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast, hilft eine abgesenkte Stütze nur bedingt, denn der Vorteil ist ja mehr, dass dein Schwerpunkt tiefer ist (besseres Kurvenverhalten) und weniger, dass sich der Druck aufs Vorderrad erhöht. Also vielleicht nur "halb" hinter den Sattel. Auch wenn es einem innerlich erstmal widerstrebt.


----------



## mr.sarge (21. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Ausgleichsbehälter? Die Verdickung für die Klemmung? Verdickungen haben alle.
> Die LEV ist eine der Wenigen, die es in 27,2 mit Remote gibt.



mit Ausgleichsbehälter meine ich folgendes http://kssuspension.com/products/seatposts/supernatural-272-remote/

dachte bisher es gibt nur dieses Modell, bei der LEV ist dieser Behälter aber nicht vorhanden! Dann werde ich mir die LEV nochmals genauer anschauen! 



12die4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht machst du ja nur den Fehler und gehst insgesamt zu weit nach  hinten. Wenn du zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad hast, hilft eine  abgesenkte Stütze nur bedingt, denn der Vorteil ist ja mehr, dass dein  Schwerpunkt tiefer ist (besseres Kurvenverhalten) und weniger, dass sich  der Druck aufs Vorderrad erhöht. Also vielleicht nur "halb" hinter den  Sattel. Auch wenn es einem innerlich erstmal widerstrebt.



Da wirst du recht haben, mir ist es letztens auch aufgefallen daß ich eher zuweit nach hinten gehe.




spacehamster schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen find ich's auch reichlich sagen wir mal eigenartig, dass  du offenbar nicht gewillt bist, die grob geschätzt 2 nötigen  Inbusschlüssel für ebenfalls grob geschätzt 95% der unterwegs  anfallenden Kleinstreparaturen mitzunehmen. Die offensichtliche  Stichelei von wegen besonders gewichtsbewussten Carbonbike-Fahrern  erspar ich dir jetzt, aber dein Problem hier ist irgendwie keins bzw  lässt sich mit ein paar Euro lösen...



Inbusschlüssel hab ich immer mit , aber damit den Sattel tiefer zu stellen ist mir zu umständlich und zu zeitaufwendig. Dann wäre doch ein Schnellspanner die bessere Lösung.


----------



## 12die4 (21. August 2013)

Eine feste Sattelstütze ständig hoch und runter zu stellen, ist ein Graus. Glaub mir, dass habe ich bei meinem ersten Bike auch öfters gemacht. Danach sieht die Carbonstütze zum Kotzen aus. Von oben bis unten total zerkratzt. Und nervig ist es auch total, wenn man vor jeder Abfahrt absteigen muss. Zumal du ja in unbekanntem Terrain nie genau weißt, wann es mal ruppiger wird. Wenn du dann überrascht wirst, musst du das Rad eh auch mit hohem Sattel beherrschen können. Also schlage ich vor, du übst erstmal ohne Sattelabsenkung.

Ein Flash Carbon Race-Hardtail mit einer absenkbaren Stütze zu fahren, ist zumindest nach meiner Meinung, eine Untat. Alles auf Leichtbau getrimmt und dann ein 500-600gr Boller unterm Arsch. Wenn du damit mal einen AX fahren willst, ist die zeitweise Umrüstung durchaus eine Option, aber dauerhaft gehört in ein Leichtbau Hardtail auch eine Leichtbau Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (22. August 2013)

Da iss ja mal wieder die Style-Polizei unterwegs.... 

Über Gewicht und Optik kann man trefflich streiten...

Entscheidend ist, was er fahren will. Wenn er mit DIESEM Rad mehr technisch fahren will, muss der Sattel irgendwie runter. 
Ich hatte auch nen Race-Hardtail und bin immer mehr technisch gefahren. Fing dann an manuell zu verstellen. Grundsätzlich bin ich auf solchen Touren dann eh schon mal 2-4 cm tiefer gefahren. In trailigen Abschnitten dann mehr, aber auch zwischendurch nicht mehr hochgestellt.
Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich für mich gemerkt hab, nen Race-Hardtail ist nicht das richtige Bike.
Wenn technisch die Ausnahme ist, manuell kein Option, dann könnte man auf die Kind Shock LEV Carbon warten. Gewicht und Optik sollten passen. Wurde im Frühjahr vorgestellt, ist meines Wissens aber noch nicht am Markt. Verstellbereich ist aber "nur" 65 mm. Aber man vertut sich leicht, dass ist schon ne ganze Menge. Gewicht 300g.


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist, was er fahren will. Wenn er mit DIESEM Rad mehr technisch fahren will, muss der Sattel irgendwie runter.


 
Was ein Unsinn. Auch mit hohem Sattel kann man technisch anspruchsvolle Trails fahren. Es ist alles nur eine Frage des Geschicks.

Das folgende kann natürlich jeder sehen, wie er will. Aber ich finde ein Bike muss insgesamt zusammenpassen. Ein Flash Carbon passt ebenso wenig zu einer bleischweren Dropstütze, wie zu 2.5er Downhill-Reifen. Ebenso wenig würdest du da einen Rennrad Lenker montieren.
Bei allem ab Trailbikes (Camber und Co), also auch AM, sage ich gegen eine Dropstütze nichts. Da würde ich mir auch eine dranschrauben. Aber XC Bikes sind ganz einfach puristen. Da ist nur das nötigste dran und alles andere macht man halt mit Fahrtechnik.


----------



## hulster (22. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was ein Unsinn. Auch mit hohem Sattel kann man technisch anspruchsvolle Trails fahren. Es ist alles nur eine Frage des Geschicks.



Hast Recht, man KANN. Kommt aber wohl eher auf den Fahrtechnik Level an, oder? Und gerade wenn man noch nicht so versiert ist, muss man sich auf dem Bike bewegen können. 
Ich kenne auch genug Strecken die man fahren KANN, ich aber nicht.
Ich bin nicht so vermessen vorauszusetzen, dass Alles was möglich ist, auch für jeden umsetzbar ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. August 2013)

Na ganz einfach, wer den Sattel nicht absenken will, der braucht einfach das passende Schuhwerk, um hinter den Sattel zu kommen!

Mit sowas dürfte das locker gehen.


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

Da will ich mal die Cleatschrauben sehen. M6x160 oder was sind das dann? 
  @hulster: Eine Downhillstrecke fahre ich mit einem XC Bike nicht runter, egal ob Sattel oben oder unten. Außerdem bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, was das einfache Erlernen der richtigen Bikekontrolle angeht. Wenn du als Anfänger immer den Sattel runtermachst, wie willst du dich dann jemals darauf trainieren, es dann auch mit hohem Sattel zu schaffen? Dann lieber andersrum. Erstmal mit hohem Sattel üben und nur wenn man dann merkt, man braucht auch ein schwereres Gerät (AM Bike oder soetwas), kann man sich in die Bereiche trauen, wo man ohne absenkbare Stütze in Bredoullie kommt.


----------



## mynoxin (22. August 2013)

Aus welchem Grund sollte ich denn mit hohem Sattel in die Bredouille kommen? Ich fahr reverb und nen Anfänger kann auch diese bedienen. Mir erschließt sich nicht, weshalb man als Anfänger mit erhöhtem Sattel trails fahren soll. Damit man "besser" wird, ist kaum ein schlagendes Argument. Demnächst sollen Anfänger am besten ohne Pedalen oder ohne Lenker, damit sie die bessere Technik erlernen. Manchmal muss man einfach an Menschen zweifeln...


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man einfach an Menschen zweifeln...


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund. Seeeehr passender Vergleich.


----------



## mynoxin (22. August 2013)

Ja komm, lies deinen Text nochmal und sag, dass du das ernst meinst. Is bestimmt für nen Anfänger echt förderlich mit hohem Sattel und Unsicherheiten den Trail zu fahren. Auch gleich viel sicherer. Der steigt bestimmt nochmal drauf.


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

Der Anfänger soll ja auch nicht sofort alles fahren, sondern nur das, was seinem Fahrkönnen angemessen ist. Da kriegt man normalerweise schnell ein Gefühl dafür. Wenn er den hohen Sattel in einfachem Terrain beherrscht, kann er sich langsam an schwierigere Sachen herantasten. Eine absenkbare Stütze kann und wird für mich an einem XC-Bike immer nur eine Notlösung sein, wenn jemand entweder überhaupt keine Körperbeherrschung hat oder eben schlicht und ergreifend das vollkommen falsche Rad gekauft hat.


----------



## pndrev (22. August 2013)

Natürlich. 10 cm Überhöhung und am besten noch Clickies. Wie soll man sonst was lernen, außer aus Schmerzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Der Anfänger soll ja auch nicht sofort alles fahren, sondern nur das, was seinem Fahrkönnen angemessen ist. Da kriegt man normalerweise schnell ein Gefühl dafür. Wenn er den hohen Sattel in einfachem Terrain beherrscht, kann er sich langsam an schwierigere Sachen herantasten. Eine absenkbare Stütze kann und wird für mich an einem XC-Bike immer nur eine Notlösung sein, wenn jemand entweder überhaupt keine Körperbeherrschung hat oder eben schlicht und ergreifend das vollkommen falsche Rad gekauft hat.





Sorry aber das ist absoluter bullshit was du hier verzapfst, in jedem fahrtechnik trainig lernst du an schwierigen steilstücken oder technischem gelände die sattelstütze abzusenken.

Glaub mir mir, wenn es richtig leichte absenkbare stützen gibt werden es auch die pros im cc und marahton rennen fahern !


In diesem sinne immer ne handbreit luft ......


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

Ich sag ja, dann soll er sich gleich ne AM Schleuder kaufen. Da sind Plattformpedale und Dropstütze absolut erlaubt. Aber wer sein XC-Rad damit ausstattet, wird von mir ausgelacht. Das ist in etwa so wie die SUVs von heute. Sehen nach Bergziegen aus, kommen aber kaum eine Böschung hoch und sind schwer wie die Sau.
Und zum Thema Lernen sage ich nur: ich habe es auch gelernt. (damit meine ich übrigens, dass ich keine Dropstütze vermisse, auch wenn's gröber wird) Und ich seh mich nicht als überdurchschnittlich talentiert an. Kann also jeder, auch ohne auf die Schnauze zu fliegen. Hört mir überhaupt jemand zu? Langsam rantasten und nicht von Null auf Schallgeschwindigkeit was die Trails angeht.
 @GeorgeP: Natürlich werden sie das. WENN es jemals wirklich leichte Stützen gibt. Es gibt übrigens bei den Frauen auch heute schon eine Handvoll, die bei besonders schwierigen Kursen auf eine Dropper setzen. Können sie ja gerne machen. Aber der Unterschied ist einerseits, dass hier das Bike durch die Strecken eh an seine Grenzen gebracht wird. Das hat der Weltcup nun mal so an sich. Und zweitens sind Weltcup-Fahrer auch Technologieträger, die bewusst für  Marketing genutzt werden (siehe 29er Trend). Sobald mir jemand eine Dropstütze zeigt, die nicht mehr als 200-220gr in Summe wiegt, bin ich auch dabei. Aber das wird, glaub mir, so schnell nicht passieren.
Wenn mir ein Fahrtechnik-Lehrer als erstes erzählen würde, ich solle meine Stütze absenken, ist das Training für mich schon beendet. Mal ehrlich. Fakt ist: Ich fahre nicht dauerhaft mit zu tiefer Stütze (Knieprobleme), ich halte nicht vor jeder Abfahrt an um meinen Sattel runterzustellen und ich werde mir auch keine Dropstütze kaufen, nur weil alle meinen, das das plötzlich unverzichtbar wäre um Technik zu lernen, obwohl es sowas vor fünf Jahre nicht einmal als Prototyp gab. Also warum soll ich im Training da frei herumhampeln, wenn ich das gelernte dann in der Praxis nicht anwenden kann?


----------



## redVellocet (22. August 2013)

Oh Mann, ein Gelapp hier ... ich wollt' ja erst was schreiben, aber dann reg ich mich nur noch mehr auf, der hier muss also reichen:


----------



## 12die4 (22. August 2013)

Whatever.

Ich kann eben nur von meiner eigenen Erfahrung erzählen. Und die war, falls hier jemand zu faul war/ist, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, nun mal so, dass ich durch das ständige Herunterstellen der Stütze erstens genervt war (ständiges Anhalten), zweitens nur bedingt mehr Sicherheit hatte (klemme die Sattelnase bei normaler Trailfahrt gerne vorübergehend zwischen den Oberschenkeln ein um das Rad unter mir etwas mehr zu stabilisieren - fällt weg wenn der Sattel tief ist), drittens war ich total am Abkotzen wegen der häßlichen Kratzer, die das in meine Stütze mit der Zeit gemacht hat und viertens hat es bei mir eben genau das Gegenteil von Fahrsicherheit gebracht, sobald ich dann mal unerwartet in eine Abfahrt gefahren bin. Wenn du es eben in 90-95% der Fälle abgesenkt fährst, lernst du es DEFINITIV nicht, sicher zu fahren, wenn deine Stütze dann doch mal oben sein sollte.
Dropstütze, habe ich hier auch nie was anderes gesagt, ist prinzipiell eine tolle Sache. Aber eben nur bei Bikes, die für Einsatzgebiete gedacht sind, wo man mit einem XC Bike von vorne rein eh nicht gut aufgestellt ist (AM und Co). Wer sein XC Bike mit Dropper ausstattet, macht daraus noch lange kein AM und hat daher wohl besser gleich ein AM kaufen sollen. Hinzu kommt das Gewichtsthema, was für mich als Light-Leichtbauer das Ganze mega-uninteressant macht.

Und wenn jetzt noch jemand meint, lustige Bildchen zu haben, nur her damit. Ich kann's vertragen. ^^


----------



## redVellocet (22. August 2013)

Wenn die Stütze samt Sattel für die entsprechende Schwerpunktverlagerung bzw. Schrägstellung des Bikes im Weg ist, ist sie im Weg. Fertig. Ich bin leider kein Copperfield, der lernen kann, sie mit dem Körper zu absorbieren. Irgendwann ist nunmal schluss, das hat Null mit Können zu tun.

Sehr fragwürdig übrigens auch, den Sattel "zum Stabilisieren" zwischen die Beine zu klemmen, aber gut ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Fahrtechnik-Lehrer als erstes erzählen würde, ich solle meine Stütze absenken, ist das Training für mich schon beendet. ... und ich werde mir auch keine Dropstütze kaufen, nur weil alle meinen, das das plötzlich unverzichtbar wäre um Technik zu lernen, obwohl es sowas vor fünf Jahre nicht einmal als Prototyp gab. Also warum soll ich im Training da frei herumhampeln, wenn ich das gelernte dann in der Praxis nicht anwenden kann?


Lernen und Können sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Zum Lernen ist mir die Variostütze eine sehr große Hilfe. Je sicherer ich werde, desto öfter lasse ich die Stütze oben, wenn es nicht gar zu steil oder bockig wird. Warum bei den ersten Begegnungen mit neuen Problemen gleich die härteste Stufe wählen? Das ist eine völlig unnötige mentale Erschwernis.


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Meine Worte, danke.


----------



## hulster (23. August 2013)

Er kann ja mal bei Bikeride oder Ridefirst anklopfen. 
Die sind bestimmt an der völlig neuen Herangehensweise immens interessiert. Da kann er dann direkt nen top bezahlten Kurs für die Trainer machen.

... duck und wech


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2013)

... ich versuche mal wieder zum thema zurückzukommen...

es ist weniger die führung/belastung des vr was du brauchst, sondern es ist die zentrale position, die je nach untergrund und gefälle kompakt sein sollte. 

und genau hier stößt du mit einer hohen sattelposition an deine grenzen, da du aufgrund dieser dich nicht kompakt in die zentrale position bringen kannst. 
möchtest du die zentrale position auch bei einer hohen sattelposition beibehalten, wird dein schwerpunkt hoch. dein gefühl wird dir sagen, ich überschlage mich in der steilen abfahrt. als Lösung bleibt dir dann nahezu einzig, das verschieben der hüfte hinter den sattel, deine arme werden gestreckt, das vr hat keine führung mehr, du ziehst am lenker usw usw. 

diese technik kann man nun sicher auch optimieren und vieles damit bewältigen. ob es sinn macht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
was für mich gefährlich ist, wenn man diese technik gezielt unterrichten und fördern will. das mag in kreisen der wettkampfsportler nötig sein, in tourenfahrerbereichen würde ich das tunlichst unterlassen. 

wer meint, er könne auf die variostütze verzichten, dem kann ich nur wünschen, dass er in regionen lebt, wo es einmal rauf und dann einmal runter geht. überall anders würde ich auf vieles am rad verzichten, auf meine variostütze nicht. 
ach ja: ich argumentiere hier aus der "nutzersicht", wem sie nicht gefällt, betont sein subjektives "gefällt-mir", was sicher auch ok und zu akzeptieren ist. dieses aber dann andere missionarisch aufdrücken zu wollen, mag grenzwertig sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (23. August 2013)

Ich erinnere mich, beim letzten oder vorletzten XCE Worldcup auch eine Variostütze mindestens im Halbfinale gesehen zu haben. Die Vorteile scheinen also durchaus auch in dem Bereich die Nachteile (300g mehr Gewicht...) aufzuwiegen.


----------



## mr.sarge (23. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> es ist weniger die führung/belastung des vr was du brauchst, sondern es ist die zentrale position, die je nach untergrund und gefälle kompakt sein sollte.
> 
> und genau hier stößt du mit einer hohen sattelposition an deine grenzen, da du aufgrund dieser dich nicht kompakt in die zentrale position bringen kannst.
> möchtest du die zentrale position auch bei einer hohen sattelposition beibehalten, wird dein schwerpunkt hoch. dein gefühl wird dir sagen, ich überschlage mich in der steilen abfahrt. als Lösung bleibt dir dann nahezu einzig, das verschieben der hüfte hinter den sattel, deine arme werden gestreckt, das vr hat keine führung mehr, du ziehst am lenker usw usw.



Hallo,

genau das ist mein Problem und wünsche mir daher öfters den Sattel etwas tiefer.
Bei einem kürzlich besuchten Fahrtechnikkurs meinte der Guide man sollte bei steilen Abfahrten immer hinter den Sattel (auch mit Variostütze) gehen um einen Überschlag zu vermeiden. Das hab ich auch einige Male gemacht und merkte dabei daß ich nicht mehr eine zentrale Position hatte und das VR keine Führung mehr hatte so wie du beschrieben hast.

Bin der Meinung daß mir eine Vario mit Sicherheit helfen würde, andererseits ein Race HT damit austatten? Da muss ich 12die4 auch recht geben, das widerspricht sich irgendwie.

Tja, dann bleiben im Grunde nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten: weiter an der Technik feilen und irgendwann eine neues (AM) Bike (mit Vario) kaufen. Da das CD Flash aber erst 1 Jahr alt ist wird das wohl noch eine Weile dauern


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Das kommt aber auch drauf an, wie deine Front gebaut ist. Sollte die Gabel zu kurz sein oder der Vorbau, wird es schnell unruhig. Dazu kommt evtl keine abgestimmte Federung. Da hast du mit Arsch hinterm Sattel weniger überschlagsrisiko, durch das fehlende Gewicht vorne und der unruhigen Front ergeben sich dann aber doch Unsicherheiten. Solltest du den Sattel hoch haben und das Gewicht dahinter bringen kannst du nicht ausgleichen, du bleibst hängen, und so weiter. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein höheres Risiko als das Gefühl einer unruhigen Front. Durch kniearbeit kann man gut verlagern, je nach Gefälle bekommt man ja nen Gefühl dafür, wie weit man zurück muss. Ich meine, da spielt Erfahrung und das setup eine größere Rolle, als das Risiko eines Sattels, der zu hoch ist und mir Bewegungsfreiheit nimmt. Das geht böser aus, wenn du dich dann maulst, als wenn du eher kontrolliert fällst. Und ja, Stürze sind normal und gut


----------



## dertutnix (23. August 2013)

... ich will keinem zu nahe treten oder die qualität von ft-trainern kritisieren, die Erfahrung zeigt allerdings und leider, dass viele "trainer" unreflektiert vieles übernehmen. "arsch nach hinten" klingt ja zunächst auch plausibel, ist dennoch der falsche weg. du brauchst die zentrale position. und wenn es steil wird, dann geht in der folge der auf die situation angepassten zentralen position auch der hintern mal hinter den sattel. 

ein übung, die zentrale position im steilen zu überprüfen, ist schlicht bis zum stillstand abzubremsen, hilfreich ist ein griffiger untergrund... wenn du noch einen drauf setzen willst, kannst du dann auch die hand, die die hr-bremse betätigt, vom lenker nehmen. 

die zentrale position jeweils situativ anzupassen ist auf einer treppenabfolge gut zu trainieren.

und das thema "optik" ist wohl tatsächlich ein gewichtiges. für mich schwer zu verstehen, dass die sicherheit dem stimmigen gesamtkonzept geopfert wird, aber das kann gottseidank jeder für sich entscheiden. und zumindest so lange kein anderer darunter zu leiden hat, werde ich auch nicht missionieren...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung daß mir eine Vario mit Sicherheit helfen würde, andererseits ein Race HT damit austatten?



Dann fahr mit dem Race HT keine so krassen Abfahrten, dass der Arsch nach hinten muss. Dafür kaufste dir dann halt ein AM oder Downhill, oder weiß der Geier was.

Apropo Variostütze, hatte auch ne Zeit lang überlegt mir ne versenkbare Stütze zu holen, weil das hin und her verstellen ein wenig nervt.
Mittlerweile fahre ich aber fast nur noch Abfahrten, beim Uphill halt einmal die Stütze wieder rausfahren - damit lässt es sich leben und mindestens 150 Euro sind gespart. Klar die Sattelstütze sieht irgendwann aus wie Sau durch das hoch und runterfahren, aber solange es nicht so übel aussieht, ists in Ordnung.
Der Rest vom bike ist ja auch oft dreckig.


----------



## yellow_ö (24. August 2013)

wie isses derzeit?
- an fast jedem neuen Rad ist eine Variostütze dran.
- wer eine hat, soll die auch verwenden, wenn nötig.
- wirklich _brauchen_ tut man den tiefen Sattel nur bei 2 Gelegenheiten:
- 1. Leute die _springen_ - aber die wissen das eh und machens auch selbst,
- 2. wenn man im steilen _stehenbleiben_ oder _wieder losfahren _will/muss, (solange man durchfährt ist die Sattelposition völlig egal)


PS: bislang nervte mich das dauernde stehenbleiben der typischen Gruppe(n) oben vor und unten nach der Abfahrt, einfach weil runter/rauf vom Sattel für alles (außer den obigen Punkten 1 und 2) für 99 % der Leute doch nie nötig ist.
Aber immerhin schaffens die jetzt schon während der Fahrt, also sind  Variostützen ein "Gewinn" ...

(vielleicht nehm ich mir auch mal eine; an einem neuen Rad kommt man dem Zeug - wie schon getippt - eh nimmer aus. Ein Teil mehr das kaputtgehen kann/wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2013)

Danke, meine Rede.
Und Punkte 1+2 sind bei XC Race-Bikes in der Regel vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein *Cannondale Flash 29er Carbon 2* (2013) mit 27,2mm Sattelstütze.
> ... habe *Imbus*
> ...



so ein Glump

Antwort: kauf dir ein anderes Fahrrad. 

Wenn du mit deinem Sack am Sattel hängen bleibst, ja was meinst du, was da alles passieren könnte ?


----------



## redVellocet (24. August 2013)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> - wirklich _brauchen_ tut man den tiefen Sattel nur bei 2 Gelegenheiten:
> - 1. Leute die _springen_ - aber die wissen das eh und machens auch selbst,
> - 2. wenn man im steilen _stehenbleiben_ oder _wieder losfahren _will/muss, (solange man durchfährt ist die Sattelposition völlig egal)



Ist doch Quatsch, da fehlt der Hauptgrund: bedeutend mehr Sicherheit/Bewegungsfreiheit/Agilität/Möglichkeiten bei Abfahrten - Art des Bikes völlig egal.

Speziell auch mit an 12die4: nur ein kleiner Versuch. Drückt mal euer Bike bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten im Stehen mit zentralem Körperschwerpunkt in die Kurve, einmal Stütze ganz raus, dann ganz rein. 
Oder noch besser: Pumpen. Da sollte einem schon etwas auffallen.


----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2013)

Und wann gehst du bitte mit einem XC Bike auf den Pumptrack? Ich mein, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, und das geht auch mit hoher Stütze. Dass es ohne hohen Sattel noch etwas besser geht, bestreite ich nicht. Nur, dass man ein XC Bike für so einen Einsatz überhaupt nutzen sollte.


----------



## redVellocet (24. August 2013)

Denkt doch mal nicht immer so engstirnig ... Pumpen kann man nicht nur auf dem Pumptrack, sondern Pumpen kann (und sollte) man jeden Trail. Und ja, das ist auch auf dem XC HT äußerst nützlich.


----------



## alf2013 (24. August 2013)

ich hab mehrere räder. bei dem, mit dem ich am meisten fahre, ist eine command drauf.  bei einem anderen rad, mit dem gleichen federweg, ist eine normale sattelstütze dran. 

beim fahren: natürlich ist es mit der absenkbaren angenehmer. kein stehenbleiben, ein druck mit dem daumen...
beim zweiten rad fahr ich die gleichen strecken. der sattel bleibt oben. das rauf runter wär mir zu blöd. will ja fahren. und nicht dauernd stehenbleiben. und probleme hätt ich jetzt in den letzten 25 jahren keine feststellen können - mit oben gelassener stütze zu fahren. 

für mich bedeutet es einen grossen komfortgewinn. nichts mehr im weg. fahrerisch oder streckenmässig ists aber eigentlich wurscht. (hier gebe ich sicher auch meinem vorposter recht, der meint, dass man auch mit "ungünstigen" bedingungen zurecht kommen muss)


----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal nicht immer so engstirnig ... Pumpen kann man nicht nur auf dem Pumptrack, sondern Pumpen kann (und sollte) man jeden Trail. Und ja, das ist auch auf dem XC HT äußerst nützlich.



Mach ich ja auch auf dem Trail. Aber da hat man das nicht als einziges Mittel der Fortbewegung und kann/sollte nebenbei auch mal in die Pedale treten. Sattel? Noch nie in die Quere gekommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. August 2013)

Nur dadurch dass du deine Meinung zu Variostützen ständig wiederholst wird sie auch nicht besser. 

Mir fallen da so einige Gründe für eine solche Stütze ein, auch am XC-Bike, ist ja schließlich ziemlich vielseitig und vielleicht auch unterschätzt.

- Pumptrack auf dem Weg in den Wald (da behindert ein hoher Sattel den flüssigen Bewegungsablauf)
- flowige Trails auf denen man surfen kann
- steile Wege und Treppen
- Kurven in denen man den äußeren Fuß mit der Kurbel unten hat und sich dann Mangels Freiraum an der nächsten Wurzel die Eier anschlägt

Dagegen sprechen nur Gewicht, Optik und möglicherweise ein notwendiger Service.
Ich habe selbst keine solche Stütze im Einsatz, durfte aber schon öfters Probe fahren.

Bis jetzt bin auch aber auch noch alle XC-Kurse ohne Variostütze runtergekommen, man muss also nicht unbedingt den Sattel runter machen


----------



## dertutnix (24. August 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Nur dadurch dass du deine Meinung zu Variostützen ständig wiederholst wird sie auch nicht besser...



danke!


----------



## 12die4 (24. August 2013)

bitte!






Ich wiederhole meine Meinung nicht, ich erkläre Sie nur. Weil offenbar einige meine Aussagen nicht checken und/oder sie persönlich nehmen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2013)

... die eigene meinung zu schreiben, ist gut und richtig. diese zu erklären evtl. auch noch. darauf zu beharren und anderen dann vorzuwerfen, sie würden diese meinung nicht verstehen wollen, führt aus der sachdiskussion weg. vielleicht ist dies aber auch der richtige weg?

es ist doch unbestritten, dass mensch auch ohne das absenken des sattels fahren kann.
gründe wurden für beides genannt, evtl. fehlen auch noch einige.

das persönliche gefallen seines mountainbikes ist wichtig. 
wem die ästhetik wichtig ist, wird bei seinen entscheidungen bewusst auf kompromisse eingehen. 
wem die fahreigenschaften in technisch anspruchsvollem gelände wichtig ist, wird ebenso seine kompromisse eingehen müssen. 
kompromisslos werden die wenigsten sein können, häufig scheitert es alleine am finanziellen rahmen.

jeder kann sich seine argumente zurecht finden und seinen eigenen schluss ziehen. sein glück wird er dann finden oder auch nicht. 
das "oder auch nicht" war zumindest für mich der grund, warum dieser thread überhaupt existiert. 

ach ja: sein "eigenes glück finden und damit leben" gilt zumindest außerhalb von fahrtechniktrainings, denn hier wird die vorgaben der trainer formulieren. wie der schüler dann nach dem training weiter arbeitet, ist wiederum dem schüler überlassen. 
interessant für mich, der damit immer wieder auch beruflich zu tun hat, ist, dass viele der teilnehmer bei späteren begegnungen dann eine variostütze nachgerüstet haben. dies ist v.a. der tatsache geschuldet, dass für viele das absenken der sattelstütze vorher überhaupt keine option war (was z.t. auch die anbauten an die sattelstütze offensichtlich machen). im ft-training wird also erstmals mit der abgesenkten sattelstütze eine erfahrung gesammelt. negativ wird immer das pedalieren bewertet. positiv wird dagegen das gefühl für das rad sowie die deutlich verbesserte sicherheit bewertet. also zumindest für den tourenbereich scheint dies sinnvoll zu sein. 

nun kann sich dieser thread in eine philosophische diskussion weiter verändern. ich bin zwischenzeitlich der überzeugung, das muss so sein, denn es gibt kaum sachliche argumente gegen eine variostütze (nischen ausgenommen wie z.b. "bikebergsteigen", rennsport dh und xc)... 
das thema ist auch keinesfalls [/url=http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=8245]neu[/url], nur mangelte es damals an der umsetzung. die entwicklung der xc-bikes nimmt vieles bereits auf, was aus der "trail-ecke" praxisbewiesen ist, wie z.b. veränderung der geometrie, kurze vorbauten, breite lenker. ich bin gespannt, ob nächste woche auf der eurobike die ersten xc-räder bereits mit verbauten variostützen zu sehen sind, die dann auch den leichtbaufans gefallen.

für die fans der "sauberen optik" wird es schwierig bleiben. das nachrüsten wird für die ästheten kaum in frage kommen. für die masse der mountainbiker wird sich nichts ändern, da sie ihr rad fahren ohne viel in die optimierung zu investieren. die änderungen werden also meist mit dem neukauf passieren. 

alles gut so, der "bunte blumenstrauß" macht auch das mountainbiken aus...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. August 2013)

Wer mit nem Flash Carbon 29er so Zeugs fährt wo er eine Absenkung einer Sattelstütze bräuchte ist entweder:

- beim Kauf falsch beraten worden 
- Ein Pro Racer wie die Spitz (und selbst die hauts in den Steinfeldern aufs Maul) 
- oder ein Couch Potato der gerne wie die Spitz fahren WÜRDE! 
- oder was am schlimmsten wäre... ein absoluter Verfechter für 29er in jedem Bike Segment


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> für die fans der "sauberen optik" wird es schwierig bleiben.


Es sei denn, Bionicon bring das zur Serienreife.





http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...nd-b-post-sattelstuetze/#fa-photo-8f8-1205697


----------



## hulster (26. August 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Wer mit nem Flash Carbon 29er so Zeugs fährt wo er eine Absenkung einer Sattelstütze bräuchte ist entweder:
> 
> - beim Kauf falsch beraten worden
> - Ein Pro Racer wie die Spitz (und selbst die hauts in den Steinfeldern aufs Maul)
> ...



Nicht unbedingt - manchmal entwickelt sich das ziemlich schnell. Man fährt mit Kumpeln mal technischere Sachen mit und merkt, dass es einem Spaß macht. Vorher hat man aber noch nicht dran gedacht. 
Ging mir zumindest so - und halt auch recht schnell, innerhalb nen halben Jahres.
Ich war vielleicht nur beim Einstieg etwas klüger und hab mir nicht direkt die teuere Carbon-Schleuder gegönnte. Da viel es mir leichter, dass Ding "wegzuschmeissen"  (Nein - ein Großteil der Teile ist am neuen Rad).

Für den TE gibt meiner Meinung nach 3 Möglichkeiten, denen aber die Überlegung vorausgehen sollte, wie technisch er in Zukunft fahren möchte.

-     Auf Style-Polizei sch...ßen und ne LEV o.ä. dran machen. Das wäre die preiswerteste Variante und zudem kann er erstmal weiter probieren, wieviel Spaß ihm technisches Fahren macht.

-    Neues Rad mit Teilen des jetzigen Aufbauen und das Rahmenkit verkaufen

-    Komplettrad verkaufen - hat aber normalerweise die größten Verluste.


----------



## 12die4 (26. August 2013)

Oder Variante 4: Er lebt mit der Erschwernis und fährt weiter eine feste hohe Stütze.


----------



## pndrev (26. August 2013)

...und warum sollte man sich als Anfänger gezielt das Leben schwer machen, wenn es viele bessere Möglichkeiten gibt?


----------



## 12die4 (26. August 2013)

Lies die letzten Beiträge. Bringt nix sich ständig zu wiederholen.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> ... Bringt nix sich ständig zu wiederholen.


----------



## h4wk (26. August 2013)

Aber einem Gewissen Gefälle _muss_ der Arsch hinter den Sattel. Das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, das nennt sich Physik...
Und dann heißt es eben Sattel runter oder absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Aber einem Gewissen Gefälle _muss_ der Arsch hinter den Sattel. Das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, das nennt sich Physik...



sicher? was ist der bezugspunkt? der sattel? wie definierst du den schwerpunkt? 

interessantes experiment: 
man nehme 2 bretter, die auf getränkekisten o.ä. liegen.
abstand der bretter eine gute handbreite
höhe der bretter ca. 1 m
beide "podeste" müssen fest und sicher sein
nun von oben ein mtb in den zwischenraum heben, so dass die pedale auf den brettern liegen und das rad ähnlich einer glocke pendeln kann
du setzte deine füße auf die pedale und greifst den lenker
eine zweite person bewegt nun das vorderrad nach unten und nach oben
was machst du?
eine dritte person skizziert die position des mtb
ihr vergleicht die unterschiedlichen situationen...

offensichtlich wird, dass der sattel wenig bedeutung hat, allerdings eine hohe "aufmerksamkeit" geniesst, da eine "referenzgröße"
weniger beachtung findet die position auf den pedalen. die waagerechte position lässt auf eine zentrale position schließen. der hohe sattel begrenzt diese, ok. abhängig der beinlänge. wenn man nun noch den lastenfreien lenker als hauptbestandteil der zentralen position erkennt, wird "das hinter den sattel gehen" ein jähes ende finden...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (27. August 2013)

Ich finde es ziemlich müssig zu diskutieren ob man mit oder ohne Absenkung ein Gefälle fährt. 
Ab einem gewissen Punkt macht es mit hohem Sattel einfach keinen Sinn!

Da könnte auch gleich jeder wieder zu völlig ungefederten Bikes zurückkehren, wenn sie solche Puristen sind wie sie hier vorgeben zu sein 

Bei DH frägt ja auch keiner ob er die Worldcupstrecke wieder ungefedert fahren kann.
Mann kann die Grenzen der Sinnhaftigkeit zwar bissl verschieben, muss aber dann auch mit den vielleicht nicht ganz so idealen Situationen leben können/wollen.


----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2013)

Ich weise nochmal darauf hin, dass hier im Thread der Sinn von absenkbaren Sattelstützen keinesfalls als Ganzes angezweifelt wurde. Daher ist auch ein Vergleich mit der DH-Szene absolut am Thema vorbei.
Es ging darum, wie man bei einem XC-Racebike mit der manchmal unangenehmen Kombination von hohem Sattel und steilem Gefälle umgehen soll. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der Vergleich mit DH, Freeride, Enduro oder gar AM ist daher müßig, da man mit einem XC Bike grundsätzlich nicht dieselben Strecken abfährt, wie in den anderen Klassen. Dafür sind die Bikes zwar vielleicht theoretisch in der Lage, aber sicher nicht gedacht.


----------



## dertutnix (27. August 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Da könnte auch gleich jeder wieder zu völlig ungefederten Bikes zurückkehren, wenn sie solche Puristen sind wie sie hier vorgeben zu sein



halloooo, ich fahre ungefedert, habe aber eine variostütze 





 @12die4: hattest du den eindruck, dass der te im renn- oder im tourenmodus unterwegs ist? ich zumindest letzteres und da muss sich auch ein xc-rennteil mit anderen mtb vergleichen lassen.


----------



## discordius (27. August 2013)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Wer mit nem Flash Carbon 29er so Zeugs fährt wo er eine Absenkung einer Sattelstütze bräuchte ist entweder:
> 
> - beim Kauf falsch beraten worden
> - Ein Pro Racer wie die Spitz (und selbst die hauts in den Steinfeldern aufs Maul)
> ...



Naja, so ist das doch Quark. Ob ich mein Fully mit Reverb oder das Flash 29 Carbon aus der Garage hole, hängt z.B. von der Streckenlänge, den Mitfahrern, der Tagesform oder einfach davon ab, ob ich Bock habe auch mal wieder im Uphill und zwischen den Trails Gas zu geben. Nur fahre ich dann fast die gleichen Trails mit dem Flash runter wie mit dem Fully, da ich keinen Spaß habe, die erkämpften Höhenmeter auf der Forstautobahn zu verschwenden. Und trotz defensiverer Fahrweise und anderer Linienwahl vermisse ich hin und wieder auch einen versenkten Sattel am Flash. Damit kann ich zwar leben, aber verstehen kann ich den TE schon.


----------



## martinos (27. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> halloooo, ich fahre ungefedert, habe aber eine variostütze


 
das gilt aber nur als ungefedert, wenn du 4 Bar in die Reifen pumpst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (27. August 2013)

67 posts ob Stütze hoch oder runter... Nice


----------



## mr.sarge (27. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt - manchmal entwickelt sich das ziemlich schnell. Man fährt mit Kumpeln mal technischere Sachen mit und merkt, dass es einem Spaß macht. Vorher hat man aber noch nicht dran gedacht.
> Ging mir zumindest so - und halt auch recht schnell, innerhalb nen halben Jahres.
> Ich war vielleicht nur beim Einstieg etwas klüger und hab mir nicht direkt die teuere Carbon-Schleuder gegönnte. Da viel es mir leichter, dass Ding "wegzuschmeissen"  (Nein - ein Großteil der Teile ist am neuen Rad).
> 
> ...



genau so war es bei mir, es hat sich einfach in kurzer Zeit so entwickelt dass mir technische Trails mehr Spass machen. Das Bike komplett zu verkaufen, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, die Verluste sind mir aber doch zu hoch


----------



## hulster (27. August 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> genau so war es bei mir, es hat sich einfach in kurzer Zeit so entwickelt dass mir technische Trails mehr Spass machen. Das Bike komplett zu verkaufen, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, die Verluste sind mir aber doch zu hoch



 - dann sondier doch mal, was das Rahmenkit noch bringt. Kannst es ja mal testweise im Bikemarkt inserieren. Und sonst mach dir einfach ne Vario dran und hab Spaß.


----------



## Skeletor23 (27. August 2013)

ich glaub ich würde lieber komplett ungefedert als ohne Vario-Stütze fahren.

Klar kann man alles auch mit ausgezogenem Sattel irgendwie fahren...die Frage ist aber, macht es Spaß?
Mir auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2013)

sorry schonmal für off-topic 


dertutnix schrieb:


> halloooo, ich fahre ungefedert, habe aber eine variostütze



Das Moonlander hat ja vermutlich auch 27.2 wie mein Pugsley.

Welche Stütze fährste denn ?

Ich hab mir jetzt die Supernatural 272 geordert mit lustigem Ausgleichsbehälter  weil ich nix andres in 27.2 gefunden hab


----------



## jan84 (27. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was ein Unsinn. Auch mit hohem Sattel kann man technisch anspruchsvolle Trails fahren. Es ist alles nur eine Frage des Geschicks.
> 
> Das folgende kann natürlich jeder sehen, wie er will. Aber ich finde ein Bike muss insgesamt zusammenpassen. Ein Flash Carbon passt ebenso wenig zu einer bleischweren Dropstütze, wie zu 2.5er Downhill-Reifen. Ebenso wenig würdest du da einen Rennrad Lenker montieren.
> Bei allem ab Trailbikes (Camber und Co), also auch AM, sage ich gegen eine Dropstütze nichts. Da würde ich mir auch eine dranschrauben. Aber XC Bikes sind ganz einfach puristen. Da ist nur das nötigste dran und alles andere macht man halt mit Fahrtechnik.



Und wenn man mit der Fahrtechnik, mit der Du mit der Stütze oben paar Stellen knackst, dann noch ne absenkbare Stütze einbaust geht halt noch mehr. 
Man erweitert einfach nur den Einsatzbereich des Bikes durch den abgesenkten Sattel. Das ist halt relativ zur eigenen Fahrtechnik. Mit Sattel unten geht - wenn man sich drauf einlässt und nach kurzer Eingeöhnung - *IMMER* mehr als mit Sattel oben. 
Ob man es brauch muss jeder selbst entscheiden... Mir fallen aber nur ganz wenige Situationen ein wo ich es verstehen könnte bzw. für sinnvoll halten würde wenn jemand auf sone Stütze verzichtet. Ich werde nicht mehr drauf verzichten, egal ob 15 kg Enduro oder 9 kg Racefully (sofern ich letzteres nochmal haben will ).

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## 12die4 (27. August 2013)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich würde lieber komplett ungefedert als ohne Vario-Stütze fahren.
> 
> Klar kann man alles auch mit ausgezogenem Sattel irgendwie fahren...die Frage ist aber, macht es Spaß?
> Mir auf jeden Fall nicht.


 

Sagt halt auch einer, der ein Torque und Strive fährt. Das ist wohl kaum auf jemanden umzumünzen, der ein Spark, Epic oder Flash unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## Skeletor23 (27. August 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Sagt halt auch einer, der ein Torque und Strive fährt. Das ist wohl kaum auf jemanden umzumünzen, der ein Spark, Epic oder Flash unterm Hintern hat.



Der Satz bezog sich auf mein Tourenbike, ein Camber. Anstatt darin auf die Reverb zu verzichten würde ich
lieber ein komplett starres Bike aber mit Reverb fahren.
Entscheidung war damals zwischen Camber und Epic.
Wäre es ein Epic geworden wäre da sicher auch ne Reverb drin.


----------



## toddy (27. August 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt die Supernatural 272 geordert mit lustigem Ausgleichsbehälter  weil ich nix andres in 27.2 gefunden hab
> 
> ]



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31672_LEV-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2013)

toddy schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31672_LEV-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html


 war mir zu teuer und macht auch nur 100mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonnychen (29. August 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> sorry schonmal für off-topic
> 
> Das Moonlander hat ja vermutlich auch 27.2 wie mein Pugsley.
> 
> ...


 
Schaut mir nach ner Forca aus.
http://www.bike24.net/p138801.html


----------



## Bumble (29. August 2013)

Jonnychen schrieb:


> Schaut mir nach ner Forca aus.
> http://www.bike24.net/p138801.html


Danke für den Link, super Preis und sogar 11cm Verstellweg


----------



## Darth Happy (29. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> sicher?



Da hat er schon Recht - nehmen wir mal an, man fährt einen kurzen, aber wirklich sehr steilen Abschnitt runter (so, dass man fast nicht mehr hochlaufen kann), und dann gehts aprupt, ohne besonders sanften Übergang, vielleicht noch mit einer kleinen Senke, ins Flache. Da kann es dann schon mal passieren, dass man an der Stelle nach vorn kippt und sich überschlägt.
Bei so was muss zumindest ich Gewicht vom Vorderrad nehmen und nach hinten verlagern.
Gibt aber auch andere Beispiele.
Wer es auf dem Sattel kann - bitte, hab nix dagegen


----------



## --- (2. September 2013)

> Aber einem Gewissen Gefälle _muss_ der Arsch hinter den Sattel. Das hat  dann auch nichts mehr mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, das nennt sich Physik...





Darth Happy schrieb:


> Da hat er schon Recht - nehmen wir mal an, man fährt einen kurzen, aber wirklich sehr steilen Abschnitt runter (so, dass man fast nicht mehr hochlaufen kann), und dann gehts aprupt, ohne besonders sanften Übergang, vielleicht noch mit einer kleinen Senke, ins Flache. Da kann es dann schon mal passieren, dass man an der Stelle nach vorn kippt und sich überschlägt.
> Bei so was muss zumindest ich Gewicht vom Vorderrad nehmen und nach hinten verlagern.
> Gibt aber auch andere Beispiele.
> Wer es auf dem Sattel kann - bitte, hab nix dagegen



Das hat dann aber nix mit dem Gefälle zutun sondern mit dem krassen Übergang ins Flat. 
Umgekehrt wäre es genauso. Du willst den gleichen steilen Abschnitt von unten nach oben fahren. Auch dann mußt du beim Übergang das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern. Machst du das nicht prallt das VR gegen den Anstieg und du fliegst über den Lenker. Und egal aus welcher Richtung man kommt, sobald der Übergang hinter einem liegt bzw. noch vor einem liegt muß der Arsch eben nicht hinter den Sattel.


----------



## Darth Happy (2. September 2013)

Hmm war vielleicht etwas blöd bzw. schwach formuliert; der Übergang kommt nur manchmal einfach noch erschwerend hinzu.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: wenn ans hochfahren, auch ans hochschieben ohne Steighilfen beim besten Willen nicht mehr zu denken ist, habe ich persönlich ein mieses Gefühl, auf dem Sattel zu fahren. Schon eine kleine Unebenheit, verbunden mit dem unglaublich schlechten Überrollverhalten eines 26"-VR lol kann da den Abflug bedeuten.
Also ich rede hier von dem Fall, dass der Körperschwerpunkt gefährlich nahe über der Vorderachse liegt.
Abhilfe: 650b ... *SCNR* 

Nein Spaß beiseite, das ist halt einfach der Extremfall. Da spielt ja dann auch noch die Geometrie mit rein; auf nem DHler wird man ein extremeres Gefälle noch im Sattel fahren können, wenn man auf dem XC-Bike schon lange hinter dem Sattel hängt.


----------



## dertutnix (2. September 2013)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> ... Da spielt ja dann auch noch die Geometrie mit rein; auf nem DHler wird man ein extremeres Gefälle noch im Sattel fahren können, wenn man auf dem XC-Bike schon lange hinter dem Sattel hängt.



ich wiederhole mich: sicher?

könnte deine aussage begründet in der unterschiedlichen rahmengröße und der damit verbundenen sattelhöhe sein? 
je kompakter man sich in der zentralen position auf seinem mtb bergab findet, desto sicherer ist er. diese kompakte/zentrale position erleichtert ein kleiner rahmen. ein großer rahmen und eine hohe sattelposition erschweren die kompakte zentralposition bzw. machen diese nahezu unmöglich. 

in den übergängen bleibt die zentrale position ebenfalls elementar. die kurzzeitige auflösung ist dem abfedern und ausgleichen geschuldet.


----------



## Darth Happy (2. September 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> könnte deine aussage begründet in der unterschiedlichen rahmengröße und der damit verbundenen sattelhöhe sein?



im Wesentlichen, ja.
Ne zentrale Sitzposition ist natürlich wichtig, die sollte man schon möglichst einhalten. Ich hab bei mir selber gemerkt, dass ich früher öfters aus Angst mein Gewicht zu weit hinten hatte, das ist jetzt nicht mehr der Fall.
"Zentrale Position" bedeutet doch aber nicht, dass man nicht ein Stück hinter die übliche Sitzposition gehen darf, oder?


----------



## dertutnix (2. September 2013)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> "Zentrale Position" bedeutet doch aber nicht, dass man nicht ein Stück hinter die übliche Sitzposition gehen darf, oder?



ich würde die ZENTRALE POSITION wie folgt definieren:

komplettes körpergewicht gleichmäßig auf beiden füßen verteilt
somit verläuft der körperschwerpunkt durch das innenlager (etwa bauchnabel = gedachte lotschnur vom bauchnabel durch das innenlager zum erdmittelpunkt)
und
zum untergrund angepaßte körperhaltung

damit ergibt sich dann nahezu automatisch
lastenfreier lenker
weitgehend gebeugte armhaltung
jede bewegung passiert aktiv
-> z.b. also anstatt "arme anziehen" aktiv "rumpf zum lenker beugen" (= klappmesser)

bis dato wird in den meisten magazinen usw. von der GRUNDPOSITION gesprochen, für mich ist das zuwenig weit gedacht. die ZENTRALPOSITION nehme ich nahezu immer ein: beim kurvenfahren, beim bunny-hop, beim bergauffahren usw.
die GRUNDPOSITION zerlege ich in 
a) grundposition = einfacher forstweg in langsamer geschwindigkeit
b) aktivposition = untergrund wird ruppiger, ist aber noch grundsätzlich gut zu fahren, geschwindigkeit wird höher
c) trailposition = ruppiger untergrund, hohe geschwindigkeit
die grundposition ist dabei immer anzustreben, da in dieser der krafteinsatz am geringsten ist...

wir schweifen einmal mehr vom thema ab...


----------



## gonzo31031960 (3. September 2013)

Mal ganz einfach wen es mal zu steil wird kann man einfach mal anhalten und die stütze von hand einstellen im Rennen kann ich mir vorstellen mit einer Variostütze ist das konfortabeler.Aber unterstützt nur die Fahrradindustrie sowie die Autoindustrie das man wirklich braucht ist eigentlich nur das wesenliche Sicherheit.Das ist beim steil abfahren Hintern hinter dem Sattel Stütze ewtl, absenken mach ich immer von Hand und fahr auch dann mal länger abgesenckt bis eine längere Steigung kommt.Ach ja das wensentliche Sicherheit sind Bremsen und da Fahre ich seit langen schon auf magura bin zwar kein Markenjunky aber hab damit bis jetzt seit über 15jahren gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.Formula der ersten Generationen waren echt beschissen deswegen bin ich auf Magura umgeschwenckt und bereue nicht den umstieg auf MT4 bin der Meinung das das eine gute bremse ist, speziel wenn man steile Abfahrten meistern muß, weil sehr feinfühlig meiner Meinung.Gonzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (5. September 2013)

Du schreibst wie ein Wasserfall.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. November 2013)

mr.sarge schrieb:


> Bei einem kürzlich besuchten Fahrtechnikkurs meinte der Guide man sollte bei steilen Abfahrten immer hinter den Sattel (auch mit Variostütze) gehen um einen Überschlag zu vermeiden. Das hab ich auch einige Male gemacht und merkte dabei daß ich nicht mehr eine zentrale Position hatte und das VR keine Führung mehr hatte so wie du beschrieben hast.



Was du beschreibst, tritt aber eher bei moderat steilen Abfahrten auf. Wenn es richtig steil wird, ist der Allerwerteste zum Einhalten der zentralen Position in der Nähe des Hinterreifens schon ganz richtig positioniert. Deshalb finde ich steile Abfahrten mit hohem Sattel auch relativ problemlos.

Aber ich habe das mit dem "hinter den Sattel" gehen auch auf zwei Kursen so gelernt aber inzwischen durch das Buch von Brian Lopes und Lee McCormack erfahren, dass der Begriff "zentrale Position" (Füsse schwer, Hände leicht) besser beschreibt worauf man achten soll.

Schwieriger wirds bei nur leichtem Gefälle oder einer Abfahrt, wo sich der Grad des Gefälles in einem weiten Bereich ändert. Hier ist man ständig im Bereich der hinteren Sattelkante in Bewegung, was schon mal etwas knapp werden kann.

Das Gewicht einer Variostütze würde mich auch am XC Bike nicht abschrecken, aber die hier im Forum und auch im Bekanntenkreis erlebte Ausfallquote sehr wohl. Das wird hoffentlich in Zukunft mal besser - aber ich bin jung, ich kann warten

Mittlerweile komme ich erstaunlich gut mit fester Stütze und einem etwa 2 cm unter die maximale Höhe abgesenkten Sattel zurecht.


----------



## Eisbein (25. November 2013)

Grade bei sehr steilen Abfahrten kommt man aber mit dem "heavy feets, light hands" schnell an die grenze. Oftmals kann und muss man viel weiter nach vorn als man denkt, um noch genug Traktion zum bremsen zu haben. 

siehe: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1146269/DSC_7190.jpg
Da hab ich alles andere als "light hands"


----------



## Marc B (25. November 2013)

Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige Fahrtechnik-Coach, der sich über jede Variostütze am Bike der Teilnehmer freut  

Ansonsten: Früher habe ich das mit den Steilabfahrten so gelehrt, wie ich es selber gelernt habe (in den Büchern & Magazinen wurde es damals so erklärt und auch in den Camps damals hat man es uns so beigebracht) - also Po aktiv nach hinten schieben, je nach Steilheit. Wie es andere hier schon beschrieben haben, lehrt man es heute so, dass man zentral über dem Tretlager bleibt mit gebeugten Armen und das Bike dabei in die Senke abkippen lässt (könnte für Laien bei Fotos von der Seite so aussehen, als wenn man nach hinten gegangen wäre).

Vielleicht hier ganz gut sichtbar - ein Bild aus 2012 und eins aus 2003


----------



## RuhrRadler (25. November 2013)

OT: Zunge rein, sonst Zunge ab;-)
Im Ernst, das kann ganz böse enden wennste allein unterwegs bist, stürzt und eventuell kurz das Bewusstsein verlierst...Blut im Mund->Blut im Hals-> Blut in der Lunge->mit den Engelchen singen(oder vom Pfleger mit Brei gefüttert werden)

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. November 2013)

Damals im Ferienlager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. November 2013)

Oh ja das mit der Zunge  Mund auf für genug Atmung kann man bei mentalen Herausforderungen wie einer Steilbfahrt empfehlen, denn viele Biker/innen bekommen bei Stressblockaden zu wenig Sauerstoff (Mund zu, verkrampfter Gesichtsausdruck).
  @alpe: Jup, 2001 im BIKE Camp - Ferienlager am Geisskopf mit Coaches (damals waren das einfach gute Rennfahrer, die für sowas genommen wurden)


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2013)

Sorry marc, aber das bild von 2003 sieht von der Haltung deutlich besser, entspannter, lässiger, funktionabler aus. Und der Helm, setz den endlich mal so auf, dass er auch den Gesicht schützt, oder ist das jetzt der neue trend, wie mit den Caps? Schirm hoch, niveau runter?!

Ernst sagt: Arbeite mal etwas an der Haltung, die ist echt viel zu übertrieben. In der Haltung, v.a. armbeugung, will ich dich mal eine steilere Passage von 300m abfahren sehen. Entweder bist du sau fit, oder du stehst i.wann in einer natürlicheren Haltung!

Achja, und wenn man von Steilabfahrten redet, nicht unbedingt ein foto von einer (etwas runden) Stufe zeigen. Das macht in der Praxis ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2013)

Die Arme sind da so deutlich nach außen gebeugt, da ich die Kante geschmeidig abrolle - okay, ist auch nicht allzu steil leider  Übertrieben ist die Haltung deswegen nicht.

Bei uns sind Steilpassagen eigentlich weniger als 300m lang, bisher hatte ich nie Probleme, auch bei den längsten Steilabfahrten hier in der Region ging da immer super.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2013)

dann sind das auch eher wellen und keine steilen abfahrten!


----------



## scylla (26. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei uns sind Steilpassagen eigentlich weniger als 300m lang, bisher hatte ich nie Probleme, auch bei den längsten Steilabfahrten hier in der Region ging da immer super.



Bei uns sind Abfahrten eigentlich eher 300 m lang, und Steilpassagen eher weniger als 30 m 

(wie definiert sich eigentlich eine Steilpassage in Zahlen ausgedrückt?)


----------



## berkel (26. November 2013)

Also ist deine Armhaltung nur eine Momentaufnahme? Passt mMn nicht zur Situation. Die Haltung sieht eher so aus wie kurz vorm Anheben des Vorderrads.
Die Ellenbogen sollen in Grundposition nach außen, aber nicht nach oben/vorne.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Also ist deine Armhaltung nur eine Momentaufnahme?


Als die Belichtungszeiten noch 10 s betrugen, gab es noch keine Mountainbikes.


----------



## berkel (26. November 2013)

Das dass Foto eine Momentaufnahme ist, ist mir klar . Mir ging es darum, ob er den Hang in der Fahrhaltung weiter fährt, oder nur am Einstieg so auf dem Bike steht und danach z.B. die Arme streckt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Das dass Foto eine Momentaufnahme ist, ist mir klar . Mir ging es darum, ob er den Hang in der Fahrhaltung weiter fährt, oder nur am Einstieg so auf dem Bike steht und danach z.B. die Arme streckt.


Das kann natürlich nur er wissen. Aber generell kann man von Fotos keine Bewegungsabläufe rekonstruieren.


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2013)

Steilabfahrten unter 300m Länge sind nur Wellen? Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei  Bei uns gibt es sacksteile Sachen, zwar kurz aber richtig steil, inspiriert von den Froridern damals, hehe.

Wenn ich mein Bike in Steilstufen abkippen lasse, gehe ich vorher in eine tiefe Aktivposition, zwischenzeitlich werden die Arme etwas weniger gebeugt (wenn das Vorderrad absackt) und dann sind sie wieder normal gebeugt (Ellenbogen raus).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Sorry marc, aber das bild von 2003 sieht von der Haltung deutlich besser, entspannter, lässiger, funktionabler aus. Und der Helm, setz den endlich mal so auf, dass er auch den Gesicht schützt, oder ist das jetzt der neue trend, wie mit den Caps? Schirm hoch, niveau runter?!
> 
> Ernst sagt: Arbeite mal etwas an der Haltung, die ist echt viel zu übertrieben. In der Haltung, v.a. armbeugung, will ich dich mal eine steilere Passage von 300m abfahren sehen. Entweder bist du sau fit, oder du stehst i.wann in einer natürlicheren Haltung!
> 
> Achja, und wenn man von Steilabfahrten redet, nicht unbedingt ein foto von einer (etwas runden) Stufe zeigen. Das macht in der Praxis ein riesen Unterschied.


 
Das tstimmt!
Der Helm in 2012 ist ein Witz, die Position auch!

Der Fahrer ist dicker geworden, und das sieht alles nicht gut aus, in 2012!
2003 sah besser aus, trotz Zunge raus.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Das tstimmt!
> Der Helm in 2012 ist ein Witz, die Position auch!
> 
> Der Fahrer ist dicker geworden, und das sieht alles nicht gut aus, in 2012!
> 2003 sah besser aus, trotz Zunge raus.


Wieder einmal ein sattelfester Beitrag für eine steile Abfahrt im Niveau des Fadens.


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2013)

Der Helm sitzt klasse, keine Sorge  Siehe hier (von 2013):


----------



## SofusCorn (27. November 2013)

als gäbe es nicht schon genug Helmdiskussionsthreads...


----------



## Jan_1968 (28. November 2013)

...also watt denn nun? Helm zentrale Position oder nach hinten bei steilen Abfahrten? Ich habe wohl den Faden verloren...


----------



## Eisbein (28. November 2013)

Helm so auf den kopf das er auch das gesicht schützt und nicht nur ne kahle stirn zeigt. 

Position situationsgerecht aus der zentralen Position verschieben: Sehr Steil (>35°) und sehr langsam => Weiter nach vorn  
Wenns nur ne kurze Steilstufe ist und auslauf vorhanden, mittig bis leicht nach hinten.

Generell: Eher nach vorn als nach hinten. Auch mit knapp 68° lenkwinkel kann man >40° steile Felsplatten abfahren 

Und wichtig, locker stehen, stock aus dem Arsch nehmen, dynamisch Fahren.


----------



## rayc (28. November 2013)

@Eisbein, bedenke das wir Menschen sehr unterschiedlich gebaut sind.
Evt. hat Mac_B eine hohe Stirn und Eierkopf. 
Ist aus der ferne schwer zu beurteilen.

Deine Ausführungen sind richtig, aber anhand Bilder korrekt zu bewerten ist extrem schwer.

Ich habe z.b. einen langen Oberkörper und lange Arme. 
Ich komme mit gebeugten Armen mit den Po bis auf Höhe der Hinterradnabe.
Meine Frau, bei fast gleicher Körpergröße (-1cm), kommt nur mit durchgestreckten Armen hinter den Sattel.
Sie hat es deutlich leichter tief zu stehen und gleichzeitig Druck aufs VR zu bringen.

D.h. ich muss um Druck aufs VR zu bekommen recht hoch stehen.
Was zu einen hohen Schwerpunkt führt und den Wohlfühlfaktor nicht gerade gut tut.

Radgeometrie muss zur Körpergeometrie passen.
Mir passen engl. Geometrien am besten.
Bin 173 cm groß mit SL 78cm. Das Bike was mir am besten passt hat ein 600er Oberrohr mit 75er Vorbau und Satelrohr mit 406mm (16").

ray

P.S: Natürlich Sattel runter bei Steilabfahrten, bei weniger steilen Abfahrten geht es zur Not auch mit Sattel oben und nach hinten gehen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Grade bei sehr steilen Abfahrten kommt man aber mit dem "heavy feets, light hands" schnell an die grenze.



Ab einer bestimmten Steiheit geht das schon allein aus dem Grund nicht mehr, weil man keine Teleskoparme hat



> Oftmals kann und muss man viel weiter nach vorn als man denkt, um noch genug Traktion zum bremsen zu haben.



Ja aber beim Bremsen verlagert sich doch das Körpergewicht nach vorne. Wie soll man da Traktionsprobleme bekommen?


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. November 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S: Natürlich Sattel runter bei Steilabfahrten, bei weniger steilen Abfahrten geht es zur Not auch mit Sattel oben und nach hinten gehen.



Ich finde, es ist genau umgekehrt: beil Steilabfahrten bin ich soweit hinter dem Sattel, dass er kaum stört. Bei moderaten Abfahrten ist man dagegen nur knapp hinter/über dem Sattel - da stört er schon manchmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. November 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja aber beim Bremsen verlagert sich doch das Körpergewicht nach vorne. Wie soll man da Traktionsprobleme bekommen?



also normal bremse ich nicht so ruckartig, oder wenn ich es doch tue baue ich vorher genug körperspannung auf, dass es mich dabei nicht nach vorne schmeißt 
mein körpergewicht verlagere ich schon noch ganz gern willentlich, nicht durch bremsen.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist genau umgekehrt: beil Steilabfahrten bin ich soweit hinter dem Sattel, dass er kaum stört. Bei moderaten Abfahrten ist man dagegen nur knapp hinter/über dem Sattel - da stört er schon manchmal.



wenn ich soweit hinter dem ausgefahrenen sattel hänge, dass ich nicht gefahr laufe, damit zu kollidieren, dann hab ich durchgestreckte arme, keine lenkkontrolle, und nicht mehr genug druck mehr auf dem vorderrad (und zwar bis zu einer steilheit, die schon kaum mehr mit dem schisser in meinem kopf vereinbar ist). und wenn es noch viel steiler wird, dann würde ich vom sattel bauchschmerzen bekommen.
außerdem hat man dann immer noch das problem, dass das steilstück irgendwann wieder aufhört, oder gar noch unebenheiten drin sind. das finde ich fast am gefährlichsten bei "sattel oben", weil man sich da einfach nicht entsprechend intuitiv über dem rad bewegen kann oder gar noch mit der short an den sattelkanten hängenbleibt.


----------



## berkel (28. November 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist genau umgekehrt: beil Steilabfahrten bin ich soweit hinter dem Sattel, dass er kaum stört. Bei moderaten Abfahrten ist man dagegen nur knapp hinter/über dem Sattel - da stört er schon manchmal.


Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, hängt auch von der Bike-Geometrie ab. Bei einer XC-Geo mit steilem Lenkwinkel und langem Vorbau hat man auch bei "Ar... hinterm Sattel" ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Als Gegenextrem ein DH-Bike mit langem Oberrohr, kurzem Vorbau, 62° Lenkwinkel und vielleicht noch kurzen Kettenstreben, da hätte man null Druck und damit null Grip am VR wenn man nicht zentral bzw. ggf. frontlastig bleibt.

Und dann kommt es noch auf den angewöhnten Fahrstil an. Ich könnte mit etwas Übung/Umstellung auch "normale" Abfahrten wieder mit Sattel oben fahren. Um schwieriges Gelände fahren zu können habe ich meinen Fahrstil aber auf "Sattel unten" und zentrale Position abgestimmt, so dass ich mit hohem Sattel nicht mehr bergab fahren kann (außer auf Forststraßen). Zudem fühlt es sich mit hohem Stattel bergab einfach schei... an und es soll ja Spaß machen.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. November 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach schult das Fahren mit hohem Sattel die Fahrtechnik.
Man muss sauberer und exakter fahren, den Körperschwerpunkt genauer verlagern, die Bremsen definierter einsetzen, die Linienwahl eventuell überdenken, 
Wenn einem im Heimrevier die fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen ausgehen, dann einfach mal den Sattel oben lassen  schon ist man wieder gefordert.
Bei uns gibt es (bzw. gab es  Baumsturz) eine Stelle die heißt »Hoher Sattel«. Die hat nur gezählt, wenn der Sattel ober war. 

P.S.
Die Kackstellung kann man sich auch nicht so leicht angewöhnen. 
Und ich hasse verkratzte Sattelstützen, zumindest an meinem Rad.


----------



## berkel (28. November 2013)

Das kann man auch umkehren: Wenn einem im Heimatrevier die konditionellen Herausforderungen ausgehen, dann einfach mal den Sattel unten lassen - schon ist man wieder gefordert und muss alles im Stehen fahren!  Deshalb will ich am Trainingsrad keine Hydraulikstütze.

PS: Auf deinen Fotos sieht es allerdings nicht so aus als wenn du viel mit hohem Sattel fährst.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. November 2013)

Bei seinem einem Bild, müsste man sich aufs Hinterrad setzen, damit das Gewicht über den Pedalen bleibt . Sieht stark aus!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1426970?in=set


----------



## Marc B (28. November 2013)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> ...also watt denn nun? Helm zentrale Position oder nach hinten bei steilen Abfahrten? Ich habe wohl den Faden verloren...



Bei Steilabfahrten in eine tiefe Position nicht aktiv nach hinten bewegen, sondern zentral über dem Tretlager bleiben. Das Vorderrad kippt in die Steilstufe - was für Missverständnisse führt: Wenn man das Bike machen lässt und zentral und tief bleibt und dann von der Seite fotografiert wird, könnte es für Laien bei sehr steilen Passagen oder Kanten so aussehen, als wenn man nach hinten gegangen wäre - doch man hat einfach nur das Bike unter sich mache lassen, die Arme bleiben gebeugt. Zentral bleiben heisst ja nicht den Sattel zwischen die Beine einklemmen 

_Ein Beispiel für die tiefe Position in einer Steilabfahrt_:





P.S.: Zum Helm -  das ist der Casco Viper MX, der hat eine spezielle Optik und  ich achte immer darauf das er gut sitzt - und nix gegen meinen Eierkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (28. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei Steilabfahrten in eine tiefe Position nicht aktiv nach hinten bewegen, sondern zentral über dem Tretlager bleiben. Das Vorderrad kippt in die Steilstufe - was für Missverständnisse führt: Wenn man das Bike machen lässt und zentral und tief bleibt und dann von der Seite fotografiert wird, könnte es für Laien bei sehr steilen Passagen oder Kanten so aussehen, als wenn man nach hinten gegangen wäre - doch man hat einfach nur das Bike unter sich mache lassen, die Arme bleiben gebeugt. Zentral bleiben heisst ja nicht den Sattel zwischen die Beine einklemmen



Stimmt, die Formulierung "Gewichtsverlagerung" ist eigentlich schon falsch. Im Grunde bleibt der Körperschwerpunkt immer an derselben Stelle - man "folgt" lediglich mit Armen und Beinen dem Bike so, dass es mit dem Boden in Kontakt bleibt.


----------



## dertutnix (29. November 2013)

meine empfehlung: zentrale position (in der abfahrt dann aktiv- oder trailposition) und das bike unter dir pendeln lassen...


----------



## RogerRobert (29. November 2013)

Ich wollte zwar gerade auch was schreiben, aber ich glaube Fahrtechnik sollte man vielleicht doch lieber nicht in einem Forum diskutieren. Man sieht ja was dabei raus kommt . 

Wer tatsächlich was lernen will kann ja mal nen Kurs machen, wer auf die Richtigkeit seiner Fahrtechnik besteht vielleicht doch lieber nicht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. November 2013)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Wer tatsächlich was lernen will kann ja mal nen Kurs machen, ...


Mit abgesenktem Sattel oder nicht?


----------



## RogerRobert (30. November 2013)

Die Vorteile eines abgesengten Sattels leuchten früher oder später jedem ein . Ob er dann auch abgesengt wird wenn es bergab geht, bleibt aber immernoch jedem selbst überlassen...


----------



## Eisbein (30. November 2013)

Über andere meckern und dann mit abgeSENGTen sattel fahren .
Scnr


----------



## rayc (30. November 2013)

hat halt einen heißen Fahrsti[e|h]l.


ray


----------



## RogerRobert (30. November 2013)

Macht euch ruhig lustig


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Dezember 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> PS: Auf deinen Fotos sieht es allerdings nicht so aus als wenn du viel mit hohem Sattel fährst.



Hab zu dem Thema »hoher Sattel« extra mal ein Video gemacht


----------



## berkel (5. Dezember 2013)

Cooles Video! 

Wie gesagt, bis zu einem gewissen Grad geht es auch mit hohem Sattel. Aber nach Spaß sieht es im Video weder mit dem Bike noch mit dem hohen Sattel aus. 
Die Fahrtechnik schult es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Thema »hoher Sattel« extra mal ein Video gemacht



Super gefahren 

Und was heißt hier 29er, das ist doch ein ganz stinknormales 28er. 

ray


----------



## Marc B (5. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Video  Könner machen auch mit dem Damenrad Backflips, spektakulär aber wenig aussagekräftig bzgl. weniger zum Nachmachen empfohlen!


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Thema »hoher Sattel« extra mal ein Video gemacht



ich hab mich grad weggeschmissen  und verneige mich gleichzeitig vor der bikebeherrschung. cool 

(ich würd den sattel trotzdem runtermachen und ein gscheites radl nehmen, nicht so ein neumodisches riesenrad-gelump )


----------



## SofusCorn (5. Dezember 2013)

Lol. . Vote for video der Woche.


----------



## John Black (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Video ist Vorbildlich und sagt wohl alles zum Thema Vario Sattel Stange. Wer sowas haben will, soll sich bloß nicht an irgend welchen Leuten stören, die sowas nicht gut finden, belächeln, nicht ernzt nehmen. Wahrscheinlich nur neidisch und dumm. Ist doch Wunder Schön wenn wir alle verschieden sind.  Alles hat Vor.- und Nachteile, die je nach Einsatz  nützlich sein können.  Die Physik wird man damit nicht austrixen. Ich persönlich finde es für mich und mein Fully Rad unnötig. 29" Flash hätte ich lieber mit Vario von Fox, so leicht wie möglich mit Remote und bei Bedarf auf Normale SS umbauen.


----------



## hulster (6. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab zu dem Thema »hoher Sattel« extra mal ein Video gemacht



Erstmal - Tolles Video. 

ABER wie Marc schon sagt. Schlechtes Beispiel. Wer sein Bike so beherrscht, den interessiert am allerwenigsten ob der Sattel unten oder oben ist.
Wir können gerne drauf wetten, dass der TE wohl nie die diesen Thread aufgemacht hätte, wenn der dein Fahrtechnik Level hätte.


----------



## dertutnix (6. Dezember 2013)

dann bin ich mal der spaßverderber

sorry, was zeigt das video: einen sicher fahrtechnisch guten menschen, der mit diesem video aber doch nur provozieren will

ich gebe ja gerne zu, die radbeherrschung hätte ich auch gerne. allerdings würde ich mit diesem können dann flüssig die trails fahren und nicht hier trial-mässig und kaum dem weg angepasst zu hüpfen


----------



## Tomak (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke hier soll es nicht um Provokation gehen, sondern darum, dass man sich nicht so viele Gedanken machen sollte.sondern einfach Spaß hat.

.und sich nicht ganz so wichtig nehmen sollte aumen:



Ich finde es total klasse  vielen Dank !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Dezember 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal der spaßverderber
> 
> der mit diesem video aber doch nur provozieren will



Wirst nicht schaffen, mir den Spaß zu verderben. 
Wenn ich dich provoziert habe, dann tut es mir Leid, das war nicht meine Absicht  sorry!

Nicht immer Alles ganz so ernst nehmen! Den  oben hast du gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Dezember 2013)

Wie ich schon schrieb:



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lernen und Können sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Zum Lernen ist mir die Variostütze eine sehr große Hilfe. Je sicherer ich werde, desto öfter lasse ich die Stütze oben, wenn es nicht gar zu steil oder bockig wird. Warum bei den ersten Begegnungen mit neuen Problemen gleich die härteste Stufe wählen? Das ist eine völlig unnötige mentale Erschwernis.



Aber das Mantra lautet ja:

*Nur mit hohem Sattel auf dem Hardtail lernt man eine saubere Fahrtechnik.*

Dann senke ich lieber meinen Sattel ab, habe mit unsauberer Fahrtechnik Spaß am Biken und lerne immer weiter dazu.


----------



## redVellocet (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe auch nicht so richtig, wieso man da angeblich eine bessere Fahrtechnik bekommt. Meiner Meinung nach lernt man dann lediglich erzwungen abweichende Bewegungsabläufe, die auf die hohe Sattelstütze abgestimmt sind und im Normalfall mit versenkter Stütze recht nutzlos sind.


----------



## dertutnix (6. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Wirst nicht schaffen, mir den Spaß zu verderben.



gut so!

ernsthaft: würdest du deine fahrt als flüssig bezeichnen? hättest du mit einem deiner anderen hardtails flüssiger fahren können? 
ich denke mal, spaß hat es dir ja gemacht, mich hat es eher an die hüpferei von tobi leonhard erinnert. und da habe ich die selbe hochachtung wie bei deinem video über die fahrtechnik und freu mich, wenn jeder nach seinem gusto glücklich wird. 
dennoch: ich möchte gerne verstehen, was bei diesem trialen das interessante ist, zumal es bei deinen wegen doch kaum nötig wäre...


----------



## psychorad!cal (6. Dezember 2013)

Sowas kann man doch nicht fahren ohne Vario und Conti Baron 

Klasse vid!


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Dezember 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> gut so!
> 
> ernsthaft: würdest du deine fahrt als flüssig bezeichnen? hättest du mit einem deiner anderen hardtails flüssiger fahren können?
> ich denke mal, spaß hat es dir ja gemacht, mich hat es eher an die hüpferei von tobi leonhard erinnert. und da habe ich die selbe hochachtung wie bei deinem video über die fahrtechnik und freu mich, wenn jeder nach seinem gusto glücklich wird.
> dennoch: ich möchte gerne verstehen, was bei diesem trialen das interessante ist, zumal es bei deinen wegen doch kaum nötig wäre...


Der Faden wurde vor über drei Monaten mit der Fragestellung »Steile Abfahrten ohne Sattel abzusenken?« eröffnet. Im Eingangspost schreibt der Ersteller unter anderem Folgendes:

Zitat:
_Ideal wäre in einer solchen Situation sicherlich eine Vario Stütze, jedoch hat mich bisher noch kein Modell richtig überzeugt. *Die Sattelstüze manuell zu senken kommt für mich nicht in Frage* da ich keinen Schnellspannverschluss habe (Imbus).

*Hat jemand einen Tip mit welcher Technik ich steile Abfahrten noch verbessern könnte* oder kommt man über kurz oder lang nicht um eine Vario herum?_​
Es ging in erster Linie um das Fahren mit normal hohem Sattel und nicht um abgesenkten Sattel.

Meine grundsätzliche Sichtweise, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen.
Wer bergab sicherer, schneller und flüssiger unterwegs sein will, sollte den Sattel absenken. Ein niedriger Sattel macht Stellen fahrbar (bzw. leichter), die mit hohem Auszug nicht möglich sind. Wenn man sich an neue schwierige Stellen heran wagt, dann Sattel rein.

Warum mit dem Stadtrad Stolperbiken?
Im Post #114 habe ich es schon kurz anklingen lassen. Letztlich geht es um das _Erfahren_ eigener Grenzen, um neue Herausforderungen, um Spaß am Radfahren. Mit dem Video wollte ich andere Biker daran teilhaben lassen.
Warum fahren Leute mit einem Singlespeeder, einem Fixie oder sogar breakless herum? Warum klettern Menschen Steilwände hoch, wenn doch hinten ein leichter Fußweg zum Gipfel führt? Würde doch auch viel einfacher, bequemer und sicherer gehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Zitat_
> *Hat jemand einen Tip mit welcher Technik ich steile Abfahrten noch verbessern könnte* ...?_​Es ging in erster Linie um das Fahren mit normal hohem Sattel und nicht um abgesenkten Sattel.


 Und es war eine Frage nach der Technik. In einem Forum ist das sicher nicht zu beantworten. Aber ...



> ...Wenn man sich an neue schwierige Stellen heran wagt, dann Sattel rein.


Und darum geht es mir. Ich beobachte an mir, wie ich meine Haltung auf dem Bike verändere, je öfter ich bestimmte Problemstellen fahre. Und dann kommt der Moment, in dem ich den Sattel nicht herunternehme, da ich spüre, es auch so zu schaffen.

Dein Video, das ich mit Vergnügen angeschaut habe (man kann ja lernen), zeigt mir ab er auch das allgemeine Problem. Bei den gleich hohen und steilen Stufen und Steinen wie dort in Nürnberg würde ich auf der Alb Schwierigkeiten sehen, da irgendwelche mittelgroße Brocken in der Abfahrt liegen und die Steine grundsätzlich holpriger sind. Es geht halt nicht alles, wie du selbst auch schon schriebst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> gut so!
> 
> ernsthaft: würdest du deine fahrt als flüssig bezeichnen? hättest du mit einem deiner anderen hardtails flüssiger fahren können?
> ich denke mal, spaß hat es dir ja gemacht, mich hat es eher an die hüpferei von tobi leonhard erinnert. und da habe ich die selbe hochachtung wie bei deinem video über die fahrtechnik und freu mich, wenn jeder nach seinem gusto glücklich wird.
> *dennoch: ich möchte gerne verstehen, was bei diesem trialen das interessante ist*, zumal es bei deinen wegen doch kaum nötig wäre...



Wie wolfi schon sagt, geht es darum, die (eigenen) limits auszuloten. Es gibt einem einfach ein sau gutes gefühl, wenn man eine stelle, die man vor einen Jahr noch als unfahrbar (für einen selbst) abstempelte, recht souverän meistert. Logische konsequenz ist dann, immer schwerere stellen zu suchen und zu meistern.
Bevor ich mit dem MTB fahren anfing, bin ich 7Jahre Trial gefahren. Da denkst du dir nicht: "Ach hey, ich kann ein Sidehop auf 8 Epal, jetzt kann ich mich ja den ganzen tag ganz locker und flüssig nur 5Paletten hochspringen" Nein, da suchste dir dann eher einen schwierigeren absprung, eine schmälere landung oder eine noch höhere mauer.

Das ist wie im Downhillsport, nur das dort das ziel ist immer schneller zu sein. Da frag ich mich persönlich auch, warum muss das sein? Man kann auch einfach was länger fahren und eine gute abfahrt genießen. Dann steht man auch nicht unten am Lift und ärgert sich, dass man 3s langsamer war. 

Ist im grunde der gleiche ansatz. Das ist einfach der leistungsgedanke im sport, der wille/wunsch immer besser zu sein/werden. Ohne diesen Antrieb würden wir vmtl. immer noch mit hardtails auf forstautobahnen rumgurken. 




Es gibt natürlich auch "Karl-Heinz-Dieter" der sich einfach nur mal bewegen will und dem es völlig egal ist, dass er auf dem Forstweg genau so lang rauf wie runter braucht. Was ja auch okay ist


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2013)

Klar, jeder kann da seine eigenen Herausforderungen suchen und Entscheidungen treffen! Im Endeffekt geht es ja natürlich auch um mehr Spaß beim Ottonormalverbraucher - als ich 2001 mein erstes Fully ausfuhr, war ich frustriert, weil man den Sattel nicht absenken konnte und der Fahrspaß direkt deutlich geringer wurde 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Dezember 2013)

Krass, wusste nicht dass du schon anno 2001 in nem Magazin warst. Respect


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist ein Beispielbild, mein Bike hatte die gleiche Rahmenform, die damals "in" war und das Sattelabsenken verhinderte


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wie wolfi schon sagt, geht es darum, die (eigenen) limits auszuloten. Es gibt einem einfach ein sau gutes gefühl, wenn man eine stelle, die man vor einen Jahr noch als unfahrbar (für einen selbst) abstempelte, recht souverän meistert. Logische konsequenz ist dann, immer schwerere stellen zu suchen und zu meistern.[...]



Das ist doch das kolossal geile an dem Sport. Wenn man neugierig und offen ist hat man immer Herausforderungen, egal wie gut man ist. Ob das beim Trialfahren, Stolperbiken, DH-fahren, CC-Fahren oder einfach nur beim Tourenfahren ist ist wumpe. Am besten probiert man sich überall mal durch, auch mal mit Sattel oben und unten . Einige Diskussionen werden dann vollkommen obsolet, es gibt Dinge die gehen mit Sattel oben einfach nicht (DH-Rennen auf aktueller Strecke ), es gibt andere Dinge die gehen mit Sattel unten einfach nicht (Langstrecke Salzkammergut ). 

Dabei findet man raus was man selbst bevorzugt. Man muss ja nicht immer den "besten" oder "effizientesten" Weg nehmen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## martinos (9. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


>


 
so was ähnliches steht bei mir auch noch rum. Wirklich Spaß macht das nicht.

Das Video von HTWolfi machts doch ganz deutlich: Man kommt auch mit hoher Sattelstütze vieles runter - wenn man es kann. Ich würde mir jetzt nochmal das gleiche Video mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze wünschen. Jede Wette, dass der ganze Spaß viel agiler, verspielter, zentraler und auch sicherer aussieht!


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Der Faden wurde vor über drei Monaten mit der Fragestellung »Steile Abfahrten ohne Sattel abzusenken?« eröffnet. Im Eingangspost schreibt der Ersteller unter anderem Folgendes: Zitat:
> ich fahre ein Cannondale Flash 29er Carbon 2 (2013) mit 27,2mm Sattelstütze [...]
> Die Sattelstüze manuell zu senken kommt für mich nicht in Frage da ich keinen Schnellspannverschluss habe (Imbus).​


wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------

